# Wanted: GMG Child Seat or similar



## Tharg2007 (20 Feb 2011)

Anyone have one of these seats that they no longer require?
GMG seem to be the ones that do them now but its a classic European design so I'm sure there are other makes out there.

Looks like this:




Thanks in advance.


----------



## blxm (2 Mar 2011)

It's not exactly the same but I have to sell an ibert safe-t-seat as my passenger has now exceeded 15kg.
It's been used for about 20 hours in total


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Mar 2011)

is that the one that sits behind the bars?


----------



## blxm (3 Mar 2011)

Yes, it fits on to a steel "stinger" which is clamped to the head tube.
We are modelling it here: https://picasaweb.google.com/irvine08/Mar22011?authkey=Gv1sRgCL3Bk72hrrjNNQ&feat=directlink


----------

